# How’s my form?



## Rallyback13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Looking for some advice on my form as I’m getting more into the archery aspect of bow hunting and looking to get better. I find myself leaning back ever so slightly and it usually gets worse as I shoot. Wondering if it could be draw length or if it’s just a bad habit that I need to phase out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rallyback13 said:


> Looking for some advice on my form as I’m getting more into the archery aspect of bow hunting and looking to get better. I find myself leaning back ever so slightly and it usually gets worse as I shoot. Wondering if it could be draw length or if it’s just a bad habit that I need to phase out. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 7586181


New photo, with SHORT SLEEVE shirt.
Take off the hat as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rallyback13 said:


> Looking for some advice on my form as I’m getting more into the archery aspect of bow hunting and looking to get better. I find myself leaning back ever so slightly and it usually gets worse as I shoot. Wondering if it could be draw length or if it’s just a bad habit that I need to phase out. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 7586181


So, if you can bust nocks at 30 yards, firing two arrows at the target 30 yds away,
while leaning backwards this much, change NOTHING.

If you cannot BUST nocks at 30 yards, firing two arrows at the target 30 yds away,
then, change the module size SHORTER and SHORTER until you can stand like in the doctored photo on the left, and you will get MUCH CLOSER to busting nocks at 30 yards.










When you point an arrow downhill,
you need to lean FORWARDS, so that the front edge of your baseball cap
swings FORWARDS about 6-inches.

The draw is WAY WAY long,
but hey,
if you can bust nocks at 30 yards, then, go ahead, keep this draw length, module size.


----------



## Rallyback13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks for the response. Yea I don’t have any trouble out to 50 yards being accurate. Once I get to my 60 pin that depends day to day some days I’ll be on and some days I’m off. I’ll keep leaning forward in mind and just work on it. But as long as there aren’t any glaring issues I’ll just keep shooting and getting reps.


----------

